# Lovely cheese



## Newbie777 (Feb 7, 2021)

I realise that cutting carbs is not the end of the world.

Today, I had some lovely Wensleydale with Cranberries on oatmeal crackers.

Really yummy and the best bit the packaging says consume within 3 days, so need to follow these strict guidelines! 

Which cheese do you like and what do you eat it on/with?


----------



## Inka (Feb 7, 2021)

I love so many cheeses! My mouth is watering just thinking about them! I like the usual Brie and Camembert, and also there’s a nice one called Comte - a kind of sweet, nutty firm cheese. Very moreish!

Waitrose do some nice crackers with a pretty low amount of carbs if you choose carefully.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 7, 2021)

I like all delicately flavoured cheeses and can ask for a green salad with cheese and tomatoes in several languages.
I have a recipe for low carb crackers which I really must try out one day.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

Inka said:


> I love so many cheeses! My mouth is watering just thinking about them! I like the usual Brie and Camembert, and also there’s a nice one called Comte - a kind of sweet, nutty firm cheese. Very moreish!
> 
> Waitrose do some nice crackers with a pretty low amount of carbs if you choose carefully.


Hello,

Very nice indeed 

I am on Nairn's oatbread about 4g per cracker.

Yes, I will look Waitrose online and see what they have.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

Drummer said:


> I like all delicately flavoured cheeses and can ask for a green salad with cheese and tomatoes in several languages.
> I have a recipe for low carb crackers which I really must try out one day.


Wow that's impressive.

I like feta cheese in a salad, but find the cheese salty and not good for my blood pressure.

I don't do cooking or baking, sorry, am very lazy, but do let us know how you get on


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 8, 2021)

Cheese is my new chocolate since diagnosis... although I do have the odd square of 75+% dark chocolate with a spoon of crunchy peanut butter as a treat, whereas before I would have consumed a whole bar of milk chocolate without pausing for breath. 
I try to avoid the fruit cheeses like cranberries or apricots or my pre diagnosis favourite, stem ginger with mango, as they all sweet and quite high in sugars. I now love blue cheeses (used to hate them pre diagnosis) so blue Stilton or Gorgonzola or Lidl sometimes do a Cornish Blue which is like a very under ripe Brie with blue veining. Also love Gruyere/Jarlsberg or Emmental as they all have that nutty flavour you mention @Inka but not tried Comte. Then I love a good mature Cheddar or a vintage Red Leicester and Halloumi and Feta and Mozzarella..... My fridge is always full of cheese and when my stocks start to get low, I know it is time to do my fortnightly shop. My evening meal last night was a selection of cheeses and a glass of rose. I no longer feel the need for biscuits/crackers with it, but olives are a nice accompaniment.... again, I am out of olives so need to shop!


----------



## helli (Feb 8, 2021)

Mmmmmmmmm ... cheese. 
No one has mentioned goats cheese. I hadn't realised how much variety of goats cheese there was until I found myself at a French goats cheese farmers market. We found ourselves a table, knife and a couple of glasses of red wine and had one of the best meals of our holiday. I think it was extra special because we heard no one else speak English although ordering the cheese stretched my French a tad.

Sorry - that was a long way of saying, don't forget the amazing variety of Goat cheese around - it is not all "tangy" and "sharp".


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

Fantastic, you are indeed a cheese connisuer

I like the variety you mention and I think like you I will try to miss off the crackers and that way can eat more lovely cheese..

Although, yesterday I made cheddar cheese and Jacobs crackers for my daughter and was so tempted by the crackers, but I resisted!

Yes, I agree that Cranberrys will add to carbs, but if I am not wrong that is 11g per 100g of carbs and the most I am eating all day would be 50g of the cheese.

Also, I think I will look at smoked cheeses, not sure if the carbs are any higher though.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

helli said:


> Mmmmmmmmm ... cheese.
> No one has mentioned goats cheese. I hadn't realised how much variety of goats cheese there was until I found myself at a French goats cheese farmers market. We found ourselves a table, knife and a couple of glasses of red wine and had one of the best meals of our holiday. I think it was extra special because we heard no one else speak English although ordering the cheese stretched my French a tad.
> 
> Sorry - that was a long way of saying, don't forget the amazing variety of Goat cheese around - it is not all "tangy" and "sharp".


That's great, please don't apologise.

I can't remember if I had goats cheese before, clearly I have not lived life!

So something nice to add to my shopping list.

Everyday I have a salad and experiment a little bit (I usually have cherry tomatoes, lettuce, cucumber, carrots, green pepper)  with what to include,  yesterday I was brave and added fine cut green chilly, it was ehh a bit hot!
But I think adding a boiled egg and the right cheese, gives it substance and helps me with filling a bit fuller for longer.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 8, 2021)

Cheese coleslaw works well on salad with boiled eggs and I love balsamic vinegar to give it a kick of flavour. Once you stop eating sweet things, sour flavours start to become more interesting. Pickled gherkins can add a punch and avocado creaminess, and a little raw onion for some bite, either spring onions or normal or both. And olives if you like them. 

Afraid I can't get away with goat's cheese. I was made to drink goats milk as a child to help my eczema and I hated it. I keep trying goat's cheese every few months because I am aware that my tastes are changing, but the after taste with it still just really puts me off... and with so many lovely cows milk options maybe I should just give up. 

Smoked cheese is nice... a good smoked Applewood Cheddar or Bavarian smoked although the latter is more heavily processed so I try to restrict it to a very occasional treat.


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 8, 2021)

I grew up in Melton Mowbray so has to be Stilton for me although I love all cheese. I used to live in Cheshire and a trip into Chester shopping was never complete without a visit to the cheese shop


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

Great, shame about the goats cheese.

More to try out what you have suggested  thanks , I did try sweetcorn, but it found was carb heavy! but also tried radish , spring onion etc, I only add French dressing  or extra vitgin oil now and then..

I will check and see about the smoked cheese.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I grew up in Melton Mowbray so has to be Stilton for me although I love all cheese. I used to live in Cheshire and a trip into Chester shopping was never complete without a visit to the cheese shop


Ok great, 

I think I struggled with the Stilton,Brie, Camembert, very mature taste

I prefer thetraditional types of Lancashire, Cheshire, cheddar, Wensleydale, double Gloucester , but also soft cheese including Bousin and feta/smoked cheeses.

We used to have a farmer's market in Ashton U Lyne, at the end of the month and  I would buy farmers cheese! (plus French bread and home made butter, which I do miss now!)


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 8, 2021)

I have a farm shop less than a mile from home. Their veg is rather limited but they have an excellent butchers and a great deli counter with a good range of local cheeses. I book a weekly delivery from Sainsbury's and then bob to the farm shop for meat and cheese


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I have a farm shop less than a mile from home. Their veg is rather limited but they have an excellent butchers and a great deli counter with a good range of local cheeses. I book a weekly delivery from Sainsbury's and then bob to the farm shop for meat and cheese


Nice one, you are so lucky and I bet spoilt for choice.

The way I see it for me, it's about buying small amounts of the very good stuff, rather than eating loads of processed carb !intensive foods.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 8, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Nice one, you are so lucky and I bet spoilt for choice.
> 
> The way I see it for me, it's about buying small amounts of the very good stuff, rather than eating loads of processed carb !intensive foods.


It amazes me how quickly you have grasped all the principles of healthy eating for Type 2 in such a short space of time. Eating high quality, minimally processed foods with more fat and less carbs is the essence of it and because you eat less overall, it doesn't work out that much more expensive, especially when you take into consideration all everyday extras that you used to buy from a shop in passing on an almost daily basis (if you are anything like me) like snacks and sandwiches and biscuits etc.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

Thank you very much you are most kind 

The possibility of losing my eyesight was definitely the turning point.

Hindsight is such a big thing, I always say the biggest word in life is also the smallest.. IF.. if only I had done this etc.

However, I consider myself very lucky and fortunate in life so very grateful, 
especially to everyone on this Forum, the individual experiences make it a lot easier for me to relate to and understand - I am now doing my best to put things in practice.


----------



## EllsBells (Feb 8, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> That's great, please don't apologise.
> 
> I can't remember if I had goats cheese before, clearly I have not lived life!
> 
> ...


Do - I used to make a lovely warm salad recipe using goat's cheese - grilled aubergine and courgette and roasted peppers, I think. Absolutely lush with the toasted goats cheese topper! Definitely going to dig that one out again!

Edit to add the link: https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/warmgoatscheesesalad_80782


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 8, 2021)

Who would have thought a cheese thread would have taken off. In my mind life is cheese (except goat which to me tastes just like goats smell). We had a Christmas gift of a hamper of cheeses, somebody knew me well. I make various soups which incorporate cheese, broccoli and stilton, courgette and brie, leek celery and pea with feta which are much better than any tinned and so simple to make.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

EllsBells said:


> Do - I used to make a lovely warm salad recipe using goat's cheese - grilled aubergine and courgette and roasted peppers, I think. Absolutely lush with the toasted goats cheese topper! Definitely going to dig that one out again!
> 
> Edit to add the link: https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/warmgoatscheesesalad_80782


You are very inventive, definitely worth trying it out.

I used to eat out a lot, I remember now having American pancakes with goats cheese and something else (vegetarian with it?), very nice @ Brunch Club in Liverpool.


----------



## EllsBells (Feb 8, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> You are very inventive, definitely worth trying it out.
> 
> I used to eat out a lot, I remember now having American pancakes with goats cheese and something else (vegetarian with it?), very nice @ Brunch Club in Liverpool.


I used to get the Abel & Cole veg boxes and would find random items in there with no idea what to do with them. I'd never heard of celeriac before one rocked up on the doorstep one day. It led me to a wonderful celeriac, apple and stilton soup There are several versions of this and will post the best one once I've checked them for sugar spikes.

It became a bit of a game to find a recipe that sounded good, within my capability to make using that item. This was the one I found for goat's cheese and it made me an instant convert.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Who would have thought a cheese thread would have taken off. In my mind life is cheese (except goat which to me tastes just like goats smell). We had a Christmas gift of a hamper of cheeses, somebody knew me well. I make various soups which incorporate cheese, broccoli and stilton, courgette and brie, leek celery and pea with feta which are much better than any tinned and so simple to make.


I think cheese is so versitile and I like the fact how you have make it work.

Sad subject, but I think cheese and potato go really well together, but I will stop there.

I think also it's a shame to that for years and years we have been told it is not good for us.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

EllsBells said:


> I used to get the Abel & Cole veg boxes and would find random items in there with no idea what to do with them. I'd never heard of celeriac before one rocked up on the doorstep one day. It led me to a wonderful celeriac, apple and stilton soup There are several versions of this and will post the best one once I've checked them for sugar spikes.
> 
> It became a bit of a game to find a recipe that sounded good, within my capability to make using that item. This was the one I found for goat's cheese and it made me an instant convert.


Oh I see.I like the idea of a suprise and testing things out. 

I am Asian and like many Asian households, we do a eat a variety of vegetables, but the bad news, they are boiled but curriefied!

So Aubergine, Courgette, Cauliflower, Turnips, Spinach, Cabbage and other vegetables (I don't know the English name for) are cooked, usually on their own or something together or with Potatoes.

In fact tomorrow, I having a lamb curry with Okra (lady fingers).

I don't think besides Paneer, there is any other cheese used in Asian cooking (we don't use that either).


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 8, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh I see.I like the idea of a suprise and testing things out.
> 
> I am Asian and like many Asian households, we do a eat a variety of vegetables, but the bad news, they are boiled but curriefied!
> 
> ...


My daughter's husband is from Pakistan and when visiting his family she had a real problem being vegetarian as everything they cooked had meat in it and they regarded as being odd to have just vegetable based food, almost disrespecting their guest not to include meat. Here they do use paneer in their cooking as it does take up flavours well.


----------



## EllsBells (Feb 8, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh I see.I like the idea of a suprise and testing things out.
> 
> I am Asian and like many Asian households, we do a eat a variety of vegetables, but the bad news, they are boiled but curriefied!
> 
> ...


I love asian dishes - chana massala and mushroom bhajis are awesome. I haven't tried any out recently but have been thinking about it - one my go to curry recipes is potato based so haven't even gone there.


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 8, 2021)

I love saag paneer


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

That is so true, very sad and unrespectful 

I am also from Pakistani origin, the culture (like some) favour meat as the main choice and like their guests to eat as their preferred choice too, leaving the vegetables and lentils as the poor persons choice.

In fact, even in the uk a lot of Pakistani families (including some of my friends) think lentils are not a good choice.
Some of my friends would laugh at me and say  'you are in the doghouse as your wife has made you lentil curry', but they so wrong and are missing out!

When I go to Pakistan, I tend to restrict the meat. We live in a village and the fields have fresh vegetables, which I ask for them to be picked and are cooked straightaway, they taste fantastic.
But the local people think I am mad! 
I explain to them that meat is readily available in the UK, but homegrown organic vegetables arent as much.Oh well you can't win them all.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 8, 2021)

Any and all cheese for me, yum, shame daren't have any crackers in coz I'd eat the lot, I have no self-control. My fave cheese if my home county Lancashire, lovely white and crumbly.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

You have good taste, Lancashire is really nice and crumbly


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

EllsBells said:


> I love asian dishes - chana massala and mushroom bhajis are awesome. I haven't tried any out recently but have been thinking about it - one my go to curry recipes is potato based so haven't even gone there.


Chanda massala is an all time classic. I think any bhaji is good, but the fact that gram floor is used, it may be carb heavy. 

However, the good news is curries can be made at home with little knowledge, just keep off the potatoes.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 8, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I love saag paneer


Good choice and it complements each other, Saag Aloo (potato) goes well or Saag with daal, or Saag with boiled eggs, tastes so much better than in a tin/boiled.


----------



## helli (Feb 8, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Chanda massala is an all time classic. I think any bhaji is good, but the fact that gram floor is used, it may be carb heavy.
> 
> However, the good news is curries can be made at home with little knowledge, just keep off the potatoes.


Chickpeas are unusual. Some people digest them and it affects their blood sugars whereas others find it has no effect. So, chanda masala could be worth trialling if you are able to test your blood sugars before and after eating.


----------



## TrevA (Feb 8, 2021)

I live in the Vale of Belvoir, which is the home of Stilton cheese, I have 3 cheese making creameries within 10 miles of home and often call in at Cropwell Bishop on the way back from a bike ride or walk in the Vale. Stilton is my fave, but they also do a tangy Shropshire Blue and a creamy local soft blue cheese called Beauvale, which is lovely.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 8, 2021)

Having grown up in Lancashire I remember you got either crumbly Lancashire which I used to love with strawberry jam or tasty Lancashire which took the roof off your mouth. Of course either was a vital addition to a slice of Christmas cake.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

helli said:


> Chickpeas are unusual. Some people digest them and it affects their blood sugars whereas others find it has no effect. So, chanda masala could be worth trialling if you are able to test your blood sugars before and after eating.


Sorry typo meant to say Chana.

Yes I would love to try out Chana massala, pakoras and possibly gram flour chapati, but only once I have my BG stable. I am hoping I am only  few weeks away.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

TrevA said:


> I live in the Vale of Belvoir, which is the home of Stilton cheese, I have 3 cheese making creameries within 10 miles of home and often call in at Cropwell Bishop on the way back from a bike ride or walk in the Vale. Stilton is my fave, but they also do a tangy Shropshire Blue and a creamy local soft blue cheese called Beauvale, which is lovely.


Now you are showing off.

Very nice indeed, you can't beat locally produced stuff and you are spoilt for choice.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Having grown up in Lancashire I remember you got either crumbly Lancashire which I used to love with strawberry jam or tasty Lancashire which took the roof off your mouth. Of course either was a vital addition to a slice of Christmas cake.


Oh never heard of tasty Lancashire what did it consist of?


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 9, 2021)

TrevA said:


> I live in the Vale of Belvoir, which is the home of Stilton cheese, I have 3 cheese making creameries within 10 miles of home and often call in at Cropwell Bishop on the way back from a bike ride or walk in the Vale. Stilton is my fave, but they also do a tangy Shropshire Blue and a creamy local soft blue cheese called Beauvale, which is lovely.


Melton boy myself - so with you on the Stilton.


----------



## RirisR (Feb 9, 2021)

Lidl do a good selection of crackers at 3.5g for each crispy cracker 
various flavours, Im having a go at the garlic ones for supper with
Blue Cheese keep trying to give up the supper urges its as bad as smoking !


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

That's fantastic news and 3.5g is really good.

I will be looking and that's means trying out some more cheese

I also realise that I may be stacking very large amounts of cheese on my 4 oatcake crackers, they are like Scooby snacks.


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 9, 2021)

I did the Tom Kerridge Flaxseed crackers at Christmas from Dopamine Diet which were very nice.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 9, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh never heard of tasty Lancashire what did it consist of?


It was slightly more a cream colour rather than the white of crumbly and a waxy texture. It had quite a bite to it.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I did the Tom Kerridge Flaxseed crackers at Christmas from Dopamine Diet which were very nice.


Great, that's is so important that to they taste nice

I presume they are low carb?


----------



## helli (Feb 9, 2021)

Olive said:


> Lidl do a good selection of crackers at 3.5g for each crispy cracker
> various flavours, Im having a go at the garlic ones for supper with
> Blue Cheese keep trying to give up the supper urges its as bad as smoking !


We enjoy the Lidl crackers. 
The wheat ones are our favourite (don't detract from the flavour of the cheese) and, compared to many crackers, they are low salt.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> It was slightly more a cream colour rather than the white of crumbly and a waxy texture. It had quite a bite to it.


Oh I see,. I don't think have seen that type anywhere, perhaps one for Bury market, which has a lot of specialty stalls


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 9, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Oh I see,. I don't think have seen that type anywhere, perhaps one for Bury market, which has a lot of specialty stalls


Oh Bury market, I remember it well, used to walk through on the way to school, I went to Bury Grammar School in the mid sixties.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Your very clever.

World famous market as they say (I think it is know more for black puddings, which I don't eat), it was still a thriving market before lockdown, most people like it as it has variety and specialist stalls.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 9, 2021)

Oh my mouth is watering - another cheese lover here! Stilton, good Red Leicester, occasionally Brie depending on mood...cheese is the food of the gods, with oodles of olives and several glasses of a nice red wine ...I'm glad we're shopping tomorrow, I can stock up


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 9, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Oh Bury market, I remember it well, used to walk through on the way to school, I went to Bury Grammar School in the mid sixties.


You mention black pudding which I also would not dream of eating, but we were in Ireland and I had duck with Boudin Noir and I said oh that was quite nice but then somebody said you know what it is don't you, horror black pudding.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 9, 2021)

@Leadinglights I believe it is a cultural issue with @Newbie777 regarding pork products and black pudding is made with pigs blood. 
Personally I absolutely love it and when I was little my mother would go to the slaughter house up the hill and get a bucketful of blood and I would stir the milk and barley into it and keep stirring to prevent it curdling. She would then add chopped mint and pour it into big deep oven trays and bake it until the top went crispy. It was the best black pudding ever, with an almost Aero bar bubbly texture under the crust, not the dense stuff you get in a plastic sausage with great lumps of fat in it. I have her recipe book with it in but you just can't buy fresh pigs blood anymore.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Pine Marten said:


> Oh my mouth is watering - another cheese lover here! Stilton, good Red Leicester, occasionally Brie depending on mood...cheese is the food of the gods, with oodles of olives and several glasses of a nice red wine ...I'm glad we're shopping tomorrow, I can stock up


Can't fault you there, I think cheese and egg are a Diabetics best friend.

Sounds like you are having a whale of a time, enjoy.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> You mention black pudding which I also would not dream of eating, but we were in Ireland and I had duck with Boudin Noir and I said oh that was quite nice but then somebody said you know what it is don't you, horror black pudding.


Oh dear, not a good thought!


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> @Leadinglights I believe it is a cultural issue with @Newbie777 regarding pork products and black pudding is made with pigs blood.
> Personally I absolutely love it and when I was little my mother would go to the slaughter house up the hill and get a bucketful of blood and I would stir the milk and barley into it and keep stirring to prevent it curdling. She would then add chopped mint and pour it into big deep oven trays and bake it until the top went crispy. It was the best black pudding ever, with an almost Aero bar bubbly texture under the crust, not the dense stuff you get in a plastic sausage with great lumps of fat in it. I have her recipe book with it in but you just can't buy fresh pigs blood anymore.


Being a Muslim  I cannot have any pork products.

I guess it is all about how we perceive food, I know some of my friends (non Muslim too) don't like the idea of pigs blood,  but then again I eat Donner Kebab, knowing it is not all pure meat- so there is no right and wrong here we have a choice.

You way you make it sounds good and  more enjoyable to you.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 9, 2021)

Yes, perception of food is a funny thing and many people are squeamish about certain foods just because of what they contain or the texture. Culture plays a big part in that and since my parents were country people it was a way of using all the parts of an animal because they could not afford to waste anything, it was just normal. Memories of making that black pudding are almost as important as the wonderful flavour and texture of eating it as it is a connection to my late parents and my upbringing. 

I understand that some religions have issues with pork and pork products which was why I mentioned it and I certainly respect that. Thankfully there are plenty of other foods to enjoy, so we can all pick and choose what to put on our plates.... and the less people who eat black pudding, the more there is for me   ... Looks like we may all have a problem with cheese though!.... as more people are diagnosed diabetic and convert to low carb higher fat eating, the demand for cheese is going to soar!!


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Thank you, yes I agree especially about Culture.

I think if I saw how an animal was slaughtered for food and then the amount of wastage, I  am sure I would find it very difficult and you are right in you did not waste anything. As human beings in the Western world, we have too much food process food and too much food wastage - I am thinking I am a prime candidate.

Regarding cheese, well, I think I will just convert my shed to store loads of cheese, that way when the boss (my wife) tells me off, I am actually enjoying my time in the shed.lol.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 9, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Thank you, yes I agree especially about Culture.
> 
> I think if I saw how an animal was slaughtered for food and then the amount of wastage, I  am sure I would find it very difficult and you are right in you did not waste anything. As human beings in the Western world, we have too much food process food and too much food wastage - I am thinking I am a prime candidate.
> 
> Regarding cheese, well, I think I will just convert my shed to store loads of cheese, that way when the boss (my wife) tells me off, I am actually enjoying my time in the shed.lol.


Excellent plan! I like your thinking! Just make sure it is mouse and rat proof!


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

Oh no, typical, did not think of that. Maybe a metal box, that's should keep them out.

Perhaps in invest in elasticated trousers too


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Drummer (Feb 9, 2021)

It is fairly easy to make your own crackers. I have a Bamix with a grinder so I take a cup of almond flour and give it a quick whizz to make it finer, then sieve it, and then look for seeds of any sort which are edible, pumpkin, sunflower, chia, flax, sesame, grind them small and sieve them, a cup of them, add a pinch of salt and a teaspoon of herbs then hot water, add it little by little and mix to make a slightly sticky dough. I use olive oil or coconut oil to make it possible to roll out the dough quite thin, then bake it at 160 degrees C. 
If I am not going to eat them with cheese I do add in some cheese to the mixture.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 9, 2021)

That's amazing

I guess you really can't beat making fresh crackers.

Do you carb count? If so how much carb is there? 

I am on Nairn's cheese oatcakes at 3.7g per cracker, but want to try some from Lidl.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 10, 2021)

Cheese, could eat it with every meal, more so mature strong cheeses & stilton, always call in cheese shops when visiting new places.

 Eat it on salads with crackers & sprinkled on spag bol type meals, many more uses to many to mention, not forgetting old fav cheese on toast.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Cheese, could eat it with every meal, more so mature strong cheeses & stilton, always call in cheese shops when visiting new places.
> 
> Eat it on salads with crackers & sprinkled on spag bol type meals, many more uses to many to mention, not forgetting old fav cheese on toast.


Excellent, very nice, cheese is so versitile.

You are making me hungry now, had some Cathedral City Vintage Cheddar not so long ago and just bought some Lidl, Cheshire and Wensleydale cheeses to try out.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 10, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Excellent, very nice, cheese is so versitile.
> 
> You are making me hungry now, had some Cathedral City Vintage Cheddar not so long ago and just bought some Lidl, Cheshire and Wensleydale cheeses to try out.



Not fan of Cathedral City.  Live near Asda go there & look for its own extra mature, comes in purple packaging with words Strong & Punchy on front, really excellent cheese & lot cheaper than CC at £3.55 for 750g block.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 10, 2021)

I love a mature cheddar, lush!


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

nonethewiser said:


> Not fan of Cathedral City.  Live near Asda go there & look for its own extra mature, comes in purple packaging with words Strong & Punchy on front, really excellent cheese & lot cheaper than CC at £3.55 for 750g block.


Nice,  that's better value for money too.

However, if I am not careful I am going to become like a barrel, I have had more cheese in the last week than I usually eat in a whole month.

My next post will be 'how do I get off cheese' .lol.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I love a mature cheddar, lush!


Yes I agree, kids have mild cheddar not sure if that is cheese.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 10, 2021)

Newbie777 said:


> Yes I agree, kids have mild cheddar not sure if that is cheese.



My girls will only eat mature cheddar, mild cheddar is vile!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2021)

There is Brie, and then there is Brie,  If you get hold of a 'unripe' Brie it is still a soft cheese but IMHO not anywhere near as tasty as a properly 'ripe' one - Camembert is much the same.

Personally I favour the riper the better and also love blue cheeses of which thus far, Roquefort is the king BUT!!! you only need a tiny bit.  A good many years ago we both had  one of the most delicious meals of my life in a village restaurant in France - main course fillet steak 'au Roquefort'.

Used to be a cheesemonger on Coventry indoor market and catering in bulk one day for a Cheese & Wine at a club we belonged to, we bought a whole block of mature Welsh cheddar.  As little as a half inch cube of it got the juices absolutely gushing as soon as the taste buds detected it.  They never had another bit of it sadly.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 11, 2021)

trophywench said:


> There is Brie, and then there is Brie,  If you get hold of a 'unripe' Brie it is still a soft cheese but IMHO not anywhere near as tasty as a properly 'ripe' one - Camembert is much the same.
> 
> Personally I favour the riper the better and also love blue cheeses of which thus far, Roquefort is the king BUT!!! you only need a tiny bit.  A good many years ago we both had  one of the most delicious meals of my life in a village restaurant in France - main course fillet steak 'au Roquefort'.
> 
> Used to be a cheesemonger on Coventry indoor market and catering in bulk one day for a Cheese & Wine at a club we belonged to, we bought a whole block of mature Welsh cheddar.  As little as a half inch cube of it got the juices absolutely gushing as soon as the taste buds detected it.  They never had another bit of it sadly.


That's impressive. I am glad we have a cheese expert on this forum.

I think I am what you call a novice cheese eater.

I have tried the Bries/Camemberts a few years and did not like them, but will try again, what do you recommend?

Also tried Irish cheddar, so see I can get hold of the Welsh cheddar.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 11, 2021)

Most cheeses are best eaten at room temperature not straight from the fridge, we recently bought a huge round 14 inches of Brie from Costco for £3, on sale as short dated. I can never quite understand why cheese has a use by date of only weeks when it has been maturing for months or even years


----------



## helli (Feb 11, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I can never quite understand why cheese has a use by date of only weeks when it has been maturing for months or even years


I think it is about how it is stored - I have had some cheddar go mouldy. 

But you can freeze cheese. My Mum has a local favourite blue cheese called Barkham Blue which became very popular a few years back but the dairy said they could not maintain the quality if they expanded their production so it was not easy to get hold of. Whenever she could get any, my Mum would buy some and put it in the freezer.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 11, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Most cheeses are best eaten at room temperature not straight from the fridge, we recently bought a huge round 14 inches of Brie from Costco for £3, on sale as short dated. I can never quite understand why cheese has a use by date of only weeks when it has been maturing for months or even years


Wow that's a bargain.

Yes I agree, I think it is tactics so that you buy more.

I think legally you cannot buy past use by, but best before can be fine after the date.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 11, 2021)

helli said:


> I think it is about how it is stored - I have had some cheddar go mouldy.
> 
> But you can freeze cheese. My Mum has a local favourite blue cheese called Barkham Blue which became very popular a few years back but the dairy said they could not maintain the quality if they expanded their production so it was not easy to get hold of. Whenever she could get any, my Mum would buy some and put it in the freezer.


I think that is sensible.

We don't have room in our freezers, no thanks to the kids stuff.


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 11, 2021)

helli said:


> I think it is about how it is stored - I have had some cheddar go mouldy.
> 
> But you can freeze cheese. My Mum has a local favourite blue cheese called Barkham Blue which became very popular a few years back but the dairy said they could not maintain the quality if they expanded their production so it was not easy to get hold of. Whenever she could get any, my Mum would buy some and put it in the freezer.


It doesn't usually last long enough to go mouldy, it's parmasan that is the worst for that.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 11, 2021)

True, especially on this low carb diet, I need to find out what is the safe zone on cheese per day, as I do want to lose weight as well


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2021)

The theory is that if I eat only 1/3rd of the recipe my numbers stay within the normal range, but if I eat the lot it isn't a disaster. I usually have at least three sorts of seed, so it isn't really possible to be exact.


----------



## Newbie777 (Feb 11, 2021)

Drummer said:


> The theory is that if I eat only 1/3rd of the recipe my numbers stay within the normal range, but if I eat the lot it isn't a disaster. I usually have at least three sorts of seed, so it isn't really possible to be exact.


Is that regarding eating cheese as I think I am eating 100g a day and it should be more like 30g!


----------



## helli (Feb 11, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> It doesn't usually last long enough to go mouldy, it's parmasan that is the worst for that.


We wrap parmesan in baking paper and it never goes mouldy in the fridge.
Hmmmm never tried that with any other cheeses. There's a thought.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 11, 2021)

Ready grated Parmesan goes mouldy as does any other cheese if you leave it long enough, but as a chunk Parmesan seems to stay pretty intact for a good long time. Personally, I just cut any mould that develops off whatever cheese has managed to evade being eaten for that long and eat the rest. I also eat the rinds on any cheese I buy unless the rind is waxed.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 11, 2021)

helli said:


> Chickpeas are unusual. Some people digest them and it affects their blood sugars whereas others find it has no effect. So, chanda masala could be worth trialling if you are able to test your blood sugars before and after eating.


That is something I didn't know.  I will have to look into that although I expect if they are pulverised such as in a hummus then they probably get digested by everybody and that is my favourite chickpea recipe and I miss it.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 11, 2021)

helli said:


> We wrap parmesan in baking paper and it never goes mouldy in the fridge.
> Hmmmm never tried that with any other cheeses. There's a thought.


I have wax wraps made of wax impregnated cotton and I wrap my cheese in those and they don't go mouldy then they just dry out slowly.


----------



## rebrascora (Feb 11, 2021)

I enjoy a ripe Brie or Camembert but I love the more crumbly texture and delicate flavour of them under ripe. It is the in between bit when they aren't full ripe but don't have that lovely soft crumbly in the middle texture that I can't be bothered with.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 11, 2021)

I think I could eat most cheese but by far my favourite is Tete de Moine (Monks Head) We discovered it in Switzerland but it is available in the UK through cheese dealers and some shops, particularly around Christmas time. It’s cut on a girolle so it’s a very thin flowery flute with a wonderful taste. Now I’m thinking about it I’ve got to go and have a slither!


----------



## Drummer (Feb 11, 2021)

NotWorriedAtAll said:


> I have wax wraps made of wax impregnated cotton and I wrap my cheese in those and they don't go mouldy then they just dry out slowly.


That is cere cloth - like the last part of the word sincere, which means 'without wax'.


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Feb 11, 2021)

Drummer said:


> That is cere cloth - like the last part of the word sincere, which means 'without wax'.


Oh thank you for that delicious piece of new information.  Love it


----------

